# Which mobile phone networks in Ireland *don't* charge to phone voicemail?



## Martyn (1 Feb 2022)

Context:

I want a SIM only deal which includes international minutes plus the usual plenty of minutes, texts and data
For this, my current provider (eir Mobile) reverts to €35 per month after any introductory period
I can get 'unlimited' minutes, texts and data, with 300 international minutes, for €20 per month, but apparently they charge extra per minute to access voicemail, which is irritating
My current provider, eir Mobile, doesn't charge me to access voicemail. Which others don't?

PS I know the €15 per month saving would clearly cover a lot of calls to voicemail.


----------



## Thirsty (1 Feb 2022)

Didn't think anyone used voicemail these days.

Have you looked at GoMo?


----------



## Martyn (1 Feb 2022)

Yes, looked at GoMo but couldn't see any option to have any international minutes included. i.e. International calls are charged extra, per minute. We have family and friends in both US and UK so I make quite a lot of use of international minutes.


----------



## Thirsty (1 Feb 2022)

Would WhatsApps work for the international calls?


----------



## Protocol (1 Feb 2022)

You mean ringing 171 to listen to voice messages?

I never knew there is any special price for that?

I presume it simple comes out of my unlimited mins?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2022)

I didn't think that carriers charged for calling voicemail - at least not when in Ireland, not sure about when roaming abroad?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2022)

Martyn said:


> Yes, looked at GoMo but couldn't see any option to have any international minutes included. i.e. International calls are charged extra, per minute. We have family and friends in both US and UK so I make quite a lot of use of international minutes.


What's that got to do with the key question about calling voicemail?


----------



## Martyn (2 Feb 2022)

Thirsty said:


> Would WhatsApps work for the international calls?


Good suggestion, thanks. I already use WhatsApp extensively, including for WhatsApp calls. But I also need to be able to call several international landlines.


----------



## Martyn (2 Feb 2022)

Protocol said:


> You mean ringing 171 to listen to voice messages?
> 
> I never knew there is any special price for that?
> 
> I presume it simple comes out of my unlimited mins?


I presume you're on Tesco Mobile then @Protocol ? Are you on PAYG or bill pay? If the latter, do you keep a close eye on your bill?


----------



## Protocol (2 Feb 2022)

I was with Vodafone, Bill pay.

I am now with Post mobile, 15 per month.


----------



## Martyn (2 Feb 2022)

ClubMan said:


> What's that got to do with the key question about calling voicemail?


@Thirsty asked had I looked at GoMo so I answered. But I can't see an option with them which includes international calls, so that rules them out for me.

You're right though, the original question was which networks charge to call voicemail.


----------



## Martyn (2 Feb 2022)

ClubMan said:


> I didn't think that carriers charged for calling voicemail - at least not when in Ireland, not sure about when roaming abroad?


Tesco Mobile told me that it cost €0.20 per minute. I see that same figure on the following page but it's ambiguous to me whether it only applies to prepay (PAYG) or applies to bill pay also.





						Other Call Charges | Tesco Mobile
					

We’re here to answer all your questions from 8am-8pm every day, including Sundays and Bank Holidays! Contact our Waterford based Help Centre now!




					www.tescomobile.ie
				




Edit: Do we have any Tesco Mobile bill pay users here who can confirm?


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Feb 2022)

Vodafone pay as you go charge you if you aren't on a 28 day topup plan I think.
It's covered as part of the 28 day cycle plan.


----------



## demoivre (2 Feb 2022)

Martyn said:


> Good suggestion, thanks. I already use WhatsApp extensively, including for WhatsApp calls. But I also need to be able to call several international landlines.



Check https://www.lycamobile.ie/  for International plans.  They use the Three network.


----------



## Martyn (7 Jun 2022)

demoivre said:


> Check https://www.lycamobile.ie/  for International plans.  They use the Three network.


Thanks @demoivre , ever since your post I have been meaning to reply and never getting around to it, until now. This was a great suggestion and indeed I did move to Lycamobile, including porting my number over, which went fairly smoothly. I am using the 'Go Unlimited' plan which currently includes unlimited minutes, SMS and data plus 100 international minutes to various countries, at €10 per 30 days for the first 12 auto renewals (so roughly the first year).

Unfortunately though, I've needed to contact their customer support several times and it has been universally awful. It's bad enough that I've decide to move to some other provider even though I'm sure I'll have to pay more.

Summary: If you never need to use customer support (good luck with that!) then as far as I know, the price can't be beaten for what it includes. However, customer support is dreadful.

I still appreciate the tip though!


----------



## vandriver (8 Jun 2022)

Martyn said:


> Thanks @demoivre , ever since your post I have been meaning to reply and never getting around to it, until now. This was a great suggestion and indeed I did move to Lycamobile, including porting my number over, which went fairly smoothly. I am using the 'Go Unlimited' plan which currently includes unlimited minutes, SMS and data plus 100 international minutes to various countries, at €10 per 30 days for the first 12 auto renewals (so roughly the first year).
> 
> Unfortunately though, I've needed to contact their customer support several times and it has been universally awful. It's bad enough that I've decide to move to some other provider even though I'm sure I'll have to pay more.
> 
> ...


Are you asking a bit much for great customer service where they are probably making a quid or two a month out of you?


----------



## Martyn (9 Jun 2022)

Perhaps, yes. Fair point. But I'm not expecting great customer service. Acceptable would be... acceptable. But it has been woeful. Also don't forget that €10 per 30 days is not forever, it's only for the first year or so (although I still acknowledge that is very good) and after that it would be the normal price of €20 per 30 days.
Returning to the original subject of this thread, I can however confirm that the service includes voicemail and there is no charge to access it!


----------



## Martyn (26 Dec 2022)

Just to follow up here, I moved to Tesco Mobile and very happy with them. I'm on the €20 per month bill pay SIM only plan which includes unlimited data and minutes, plus 300 international minutes to a limited but useful (to me) selection of countries. I do use voicemail and there has been no charge.


----------

